# No water and raw food diet?



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

I was watching a little of Wife Swap







and one of the wives said that drinking water actually dehydrates the body. That seems very contradictory to everything I've ever heard about staying hydrated. I'm always interested in different ideas about nutrition though, so maybe somebody can point me in the direction of information about that.

Also, any good links about eating raw meat (also mentioned in the show). I'd like to know more.

TIA


----------



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw that which is rare b/c I have never even watched that show before the other day. Um... I see the point they are trying to make, but I can not justify not drinking pure spring or filtered water and have looked since that episode to find info. backing them up and can't seem to find any research pointing to water dehydrating one's body.

There are many raw food cookbooks on the market. I can't spit out a title right now, but you should google it. There are many benefits of eating raw including intact enzymes etc. BUT when it comes to raw meat you must be oh so careful of the quality of the meat. meaning it must be organic and as fresh as possible. Since they raised it all themselves, then they knew how they care for the animals and killed them just prior to consumption.

Back to that show, that family made me mad though because you can have a natural lifestyle without black moldy toilet, blackened teeth and being ignorant and intolerant of other people. We have a 100% chemical free home and business, but it is very clean.


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Well my comments are going to be highly unscientific. But I've noticed that "drink lots of water for good health" seems to be an idea that is more common among Americans than non-Americans I know. I have a couple Russian friends who are agast at how much water we drink here, they argue water is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

I know you shouldn't drink excessive amounts of water, but that's true of anything. I think the statement that "water dehydrates you" is a total oxy*moron*.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i watched most of that episode too. i'm still confused bout the water thing too! but how do you stay hydrated w/o drinking water? i feel super dry and thirsty when i don't drink water, and my kidneys eventually start hurting.

OT: i didn't really care for that episode too much. both families seemed a bit obsessive compulsive about their lifestyles, but imo, the way the editing was done made the raw food family seem like complete nut jobs that were out to harm their kids. can't ppl understand that they were just doing what they felt was best for their family?! isn't that what most parents do?! yeesh.


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I saw this too and was going to post the same thing. I don't know about the water thing....and eating raw meat I'd never heard of before except sushi. I think I'll do some research.

I was disgusted with the way the natural family didn't keep it clean...and her teeth. That's just not necessary. We too have a chemical free home and mouth (well mostly) and our house and mouth do not look like that. You wouldn't know by looking at our teeth or our house that we do anything different. My dh said "they're making you look bad." It's true..I'm always talking to my family about my ideas and they think I'm a nut, now if they saw this show I'm screwed.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try a google search.

Quote:

BUT when it comes to raw meat you must be oh so careful of the quality of the meat. meaning it must be organic and as fresh as possible. Since they raised it all themselves, then they knew how they care for the animals and killed them just prior to consumption.
Good point.

Quote:

Back to that show, that family made me mad though because you can have a natural lifestyle without black moldy toilet, blackened teeth and being ignorant and intolerant of other people. We have a 100% chemical free home and business, but it is very clean.
I thought so too. I kept thinking that _not all bacteria are good for you_. I make my own cleaners for the most part (or use environmentally safe ones) and my house is (reasonably) clean.

Quote:

Well my comments are going to be highly unscientific. But I've noticed that "drink lots of water for good health" seems to be an idea that is more common among Americans than non-Americans I know. I have a couple Russian friends who are agast at how much water we drink here, they argue water is hard on the kidneys.
I wonder how much water "traditional cultures" drink. Or maybe they eat fruit or veggies w/ high water content?

Quote:

I think the statement that "water dehydrates you" is a total oxymoron.
I thought so too, but I know I don't know everything so I was curious. After all, the idea that fat makes you fat isn't necessarily true. Hmmm.

Quote:

OT: i didn't really care for that episode too much. both families seemed a bit obsessive compulsive about their lifestyles, but imo, the way the editing was done made the raw food family seem like complete nut jobs that were out to harm their kids. can't ppl understand that they were just doing what they felt was best for their family?! isn't that what most parents do?! yeesh.
Every time I've seen a show w/ homeschooling or more "natural" family, the show manages to make them look like nuts or they are actually nuts and are not representative of the whole. So frustrating. Guess it wouldn't make "good" tv otherwise. Grrr.


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

I really don't even think the family was real though, I think it's pretty obvious they were actors. If these people were actually doing everything I've heard: eating raw chicken, not cleaning their house, not providing their kids with water, etc. then they would a case for CPS intervention. If any CPS worker, teacher, or any other mandated reporter knew the family or saw the show they would be legally obligated to call. I know just the cleaning issue is enough to have your kids taken out of your home. (not from personal experience







)


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz_libbie22* 
I really don't even think the family was real though, I think it's pretty obvious they were actors. If these people were actually doing everything I've heard: eating raw chicken, not cleaning their house, not providing their kids with water, etc. then they would a case for CPS intervention. If any CPS worker, teacher, or any other mandated reporter knew the family or saw the show they would be legally obligated to call. I know just the cleaning issue is enough to have your kids taken out of your home. (not from personal experience







)

You think they were actors? Hmm interesting.. I've often thought that in the snippets of 'American Idol' tryouts I've seen, but I never thought of this show doing that. I think Op had two couples on a long time ago, one was a ridiculously rich and uninvolved mother. I'm pretty sure they were real. But maybe since then they've had a hard time finding odd-enough people.

I wish I had seen it, darn it! Why don't I watch more tv?!


----------



## Chicharronita (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeliz* 
Well my comments are going to be highly unscientific. But I've noticed that "drink lots of water for good health" seems to be an idea that is more common among Americans than non-Americans I know. I have a couple Russian friends who are agast at how much water we drink here, they argue water is hard on the kidneys.

This is so true! If you like to drink lots of water, don't visit Japan. They never bring you water at restaurants; you have to ask for it (and they give you a look when you do). It usually comes toward the end of the meal, in a small glass that would be more appropriate for a shot of whiskey rather than to quench your thirst (okay, I'm exaggerating but not much!).

Whenever I go there to visit, I end up having to get tons of large bottles of water from 7-11.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeliz* 
Well my comments are going to be highly unscientific. But I've noticed that "drink lots of water for good health" seems to be an idea that is more common among Americans than non-Americans I know. I have a couple Russian friends who are agast at how much water we drink here, they argue water is hard on the kidneys.

Maybe *their* water is hard on the kidneys, perhaps.









And just because something is "American" doesn't automatically make it bad. I know I feel MUCH better, less headaches, brain fog, etc when I drink more water. Coffee consumption is not traditionally American and its outright bad for me even in "moderation" (not speaking for others, just me).


----------



## peridot83 (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe because they eat all raw they are getting more water contentin thier foods. My dog eats all raw meat and rarely drinks water anymore.Usually just when he really exerts himself.


----------

